# Sheed Not Impressed With Blazers



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

'SHEED NOT IMPRESSED WITH BLAZERS: 'They haven't done anything - they went on a little win streak'



> Wallace said he hasn't been too impressed with the Blazers' rise because "they haven't done anything. They went on a little win streak, but when they have a better record than when I was there, that's when they'll have done something."


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Understandable. That and he's bitter about not being in Portland anymore haha...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

hm, Sheed's gona get ripped by Blazer fans..

I don't think its that bad though cause he gives his reasoning rather than cutting off after _"they havn't done anything"_ (which I'm sure was on his mind). But if he had said this about the Heat, I guess my response would be something along the lines of "wtf Sheed?".

I wouldn't take anything he says seriously, no need to blow up over it.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I love Sheed, but he makes it very hard to root for him with bull**** comments like that. Oh, thanks for the bulletin board material, btw. 

I wonder if KingSpeed (aka ZackAddy) has seen this yet.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> I love Sheed, but he makes it very hard to root for him with bull**** comments like that. Oh, thanks for the bulletin board material, btw.
> 
> I wonder if KingSpeed (aka ZackAddy) has seen this yet.


I looked at it just now. Why do you wonder if I did?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Who cares?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

mgb said:


> 'When they have a better record than when I was there, that's when they'll have done something."


Rashweed Wallace is an *******. I think he lost his mind somewhere on I-5 between Seattle and Portland when he and Damon stumbled out of a smoke-filled car with joints in their hands. His game is just as undisciplined, unfocused, and marijuana-tainted as his feeble mind. 

Smoke another joint, Rashweed. I can't wait to hear the next brilliant thing you have to say.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

You don't think he's right????

I'm absolutely loving the fun and excitement of this season. The win streak was amazing and it's fantastic to be going to every game thinking that the Blazers can win but from really, what have we really done this season except go on a nice little win streak? Last night I saw a stat that put us in 10th place so even after the streak, we're still out of the playoffs. (Don't get me wrong, I believe we'll make the playoffs)

I don't think anyone here believes (actually I guess I should only speak for myself) I don't think the Blazers are going to make a serious run at a title this season and by many NBA players' measuring sticks, that's how you measure the success of a season.

Even as a fan, I'd still have to say that if they miss the playoffs, all they've really done this season is make me excited about watching them. They still didn't accomplish much.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I wouldn't take anything he says seriously, no need to blow up over it.


I think you're somewhat new around here... there are a few here who seem to make bashing players their mission in life, and Wallace is their favorite guy. It's always the same few who post this sort of stuff and then the other regulars rush in to take their turn beating the same old dead horse. 

You'll get used to it...

STOMP


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

STOMP said:


> I think you're somewhat new around here... there are a few here who seem to make bashing players their mission in life, and Wallace is their favorite guy. It's always the same few who post this sort of stuff and then the other regulars rush in to take their turn beating the same old dead horse.
> 
> You'll get used to it...
> 
> STOMP


I thought it was funny and thought others might too. Seems Sheed is a bit obsessed with bashing Portland just as you claim some fans are of him. It's just to funny.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> ".....when they have a better record than when *I* was there, that's when they'll have done something."


Arrogance sublime. 

The fact that he even said this, though, gives me pause to smile. It confirms in my mind that Sheed _knows_ the Blazers have turned that corner and are approaching that next, long-awaited, level towards ultimate success.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

trifecta said:


> You don't think he's right????
> 
> I'm absolutely loving the fun and excitement of this season. The win streak was amazing and it's fantastic to be going to every game thinking that the Blazers can win but from really, what have we really done this season except go on a nice little win streak? Last night I saw a stat that put us in 10th place so even after the streak, we're still out of the playoffs. (Don't get me wrong, I believe we'll make the playoffs)
> 
> ...


Portland has obviously improved this season and are at least in the playoff hunt which is a big difference than in the past few seasons at this point of the season.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Shame on Sheed for not gushing over the Blazers . . . has he not read the ESPN and Yahoo articles. 

But really, Sheed could have praised the Blazers and still drawn the same responses on this board. Zach says nice things about the Blazers and gets blasted on the board. Sheed doesn't give Blazers credit and gets blasted on this board.

I think Stomp has it right.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Shame on Sheed for not gushing over the Blazers . . . has he not read the ESPN and Yahoo articles.
> 
> But really, Sheed could have praised the Blazers and still drawn the same responses on this board. Zach says nice things about the Blazers and gets blasted on the board. Sheed doesn't give Blazers credit and gets blasted on this board.
> 
> I think Stomp has it right.


Gushing? Haha, yes giving a little credit would be gushing. He's being negative simply because he has a axe to grind. That is obvious.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> He's being negative simply because he has a axe to grind. That is obvious.


Pot, Kettle.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ABM said:


> Arrogance sublime.
> 
> The fact that he even said this, though, gives me pause to smile. It confirms in my mind that Sheed _knows_ the Blazers have turned that corner and are approaching that next, long-awaited, level towards ultimate success.


That's what is so funny. He's switch from not making the playoffs in years, to doing better than when he was here. That will take a little longer, but as you say we are getting closer and closer.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> Gushing? Haha, yes giving a little credit would be gushing. He's being negative simply because he has a axe to grind. That is obvious.


I guess my point is that it didn't matter what he said, he would have got bashed.

Not that I think you posting the article is bashing . . . that is just bit of Blazer related news heading into tonight's game. But I don't think he has an ax to grind . . . he has won a championship in Detroit and really defined his carrer there, I think Portland is an after thought for him.

Sheed just always states his mind without thinking how it comes across. Also, he isn't the smartest person, so he puts his foot in his mouth a lot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

barfo said:


> Pot, Kettle.
> 
> barfo


My whole point was that Sheed was bashing the Trail Blazers as Talkhard claim some are always bashing him. If on the other hand Sheed had gave us some credit, I would have posted that as well. I wasn't one that bash Zach for the nice things he said. But I do respect Zach a lot more than Sheed.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

He's right though. We had 1.5 great months of basketball, but now we are back to below average. 
We barely beat the Bulls bench. At home.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

First off, the guy is *right*. The team has improved, but being in the back end of the Lotto is not some huge triumph.

Second, you would be hard pressed to find 2 people more different than Zach and Sheed. They are almost polar opposites on the court and off. Yet somehow, many people here find an excuse to hate both of them!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> He's right though. We had 1.5 great months of basketball, but now we are back to below average.
> We barely beat the Bulls bench. At home.


We have been in a slump. Still playing .500 ball which is a improvement over last year, just not as good as we did earlier.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> First off, the guy is *right*. The team has improved, but being in the back end of the Lotto is not some huge triumph.
> 
> Second, you would be hard pressed to find 2 people more different than Zach and Sheed. They are almost polar opposites on the court and off. Yet somehow, many people here find an excuse to hate both of them!


Hmm, I don't recall him saying we improved,,,and who said anything about a huge triumph?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

mgb said:


> I thought it was funny and thought others might too. Seems Sheed is a bit obsessed with bashing Portland just as you claim some fans are of him. It's just to funny.


so do you think Rasheed actively sought out this reporter, grabbed him by the jacket, and shouted, "Write this down! They haven't done anything. They went on a little win streak, but when they have a better record than when I was there, that's when they'll have done something."

somehow I doubt that. if anything, he gets criticized for speaking too little to the press. more likely somebody ASKED him what he thought about the Blazers and he gave his honest, half-hearted assessment. if I asked you about the weather in Portland, and you said it was rainy, would I be right for shrieking that you always complain about Portland's weather? 

besides, the reporter demonstrates a bias against Rasheed. the last sentence says, "The Blazers' best record with Wallace was 59-23 in 1999-2000, meaning they'd have to go 31-3 the rest of the season to meet his approval." 

that's quite a conclusion to draw from his quote, isn't it? Rasheed never mentioned 2000. Rasheed's last year in Portland was 2004, when Portland won 41 games. 

seems to me it would've been much more fair of the journalist to say, "In the Blazers' last season with Wallace in 2003-2004 their record was 41-41, meaning they'd have to go 9-32 the rest of the season to meet his approval." 

that would also demonstrate that Sheed really isn't paying much attention to Portland. he's not trying to hold them to unreasonable expectations, he just doesn't have any expectations (or much interest) in the team. 

if he did, he would've noticed that in reality we already have a better record (.583) than we did in his last year (.500).


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

I was a Sheed guy even after the incident with the ref in the Rose Garden tunnel. Why, Sheed said it didn't happen, so it didn't happen! Then eyewitnesses come forward, it turns out Sheed is lying...he lost me there.

Same with Bonzi and the spitting incident. Once again, I took the side of a knucklehead who initially wouldn't 'fess up to his mistake.

mgb has it right with the irony of the Sheed's failure to confront his actions here in Portland. Instead, it's Portland's fault, not the great Rasheed's. 

Good riddance. Million dolllar talent, ten cent brain.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> Rasheed never mentioned 2000. Rasheed's last year in Portland was 2004, when Portland won 41 games.


That was a half season where they dealt with a lot of injuries before he was traded to the Hawks. 2002-3 was his last full season as a Blazer and they went 50-32.

I'm recalling a similar statement about the Nuggets he made after the Blazers lost at home to them. It was Melo's rookie year and Denver was recieving a lot of glowing press. He said he wasn't impressed with them and the same old feeding frenzy ensued here on the board. Just guessing, but it seems that when he's talking about being impressed, he's talking about teams that have a shot at going all the way. 

Here's guessing that he claims to be impressed by the Blazers next year.

STOMP


----------



## taterz (Sep 14, 2007)

This doesnt suprise me, Sheed is a classless POS thug and we are a better team and city without him. I am just as happy to be rid of him as he is to be out of here.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

PapaG said:


> Good riddance. Million dolllar talent, ten cent brain.


Pretty much right on the money. Good lord, this guy could have been mentioned in the same breath as Tim Duncan if he was anywhere near as dedicated and under control. Instead he was lucky to catch the perfect storm when the Kobe/Shaq melodrama hit high-notes and will go down in history as the guy a poor man's Dennis Rodman - technical fouls king and nowhere near the hardware Rodman has to show for his antics.

What a sorry waste he is.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I would really rather see a team that has not yet accomplished anything but is building a foundation of greatness than a team whose best days were in the past, like the Blazers team of 2001-2004.

True, no doubt someone came to Sheed and asked him hoping for exactly this response.

But really, love him or hate him, Sheed's reaction plus a dime won't even buy a cup of coffee anymore.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I am not too worried about anything Sheed says. I used to be a big fan... but I am over it. He is just another pothead moron


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

andalusian said:


> Pretty much right on the money. Good lord, this guy could have been mentioned in the same breath as Tim Duncan if he was anywhere near as dedicated and under control. Instead he was lucky to catch the perfect storm when the Kobe/Shaq melodrama hit high-notes and will go down in history as the guy a poor man's Dennis Rodman - technical fouls king and nowhere near the hardware Rodman has to show for his antics.
> 
> What a sorry waste he is.


Good points. If Sheed would have put the bong down, studied the game and actually tried to be the best he could be... who knows how much better then Tim Duncan he could have been. Derrick Coleman


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ZackAddy said:


> I looked at it just now. Why do you wonder if I did?


Just curious is all. 

I know you're a great fan of Sheed, and that you're going to the game tonight, so you might have a thing or two to yell to him at the game.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Just curious is all.
> 
> I know you're a great fan of Sheed, and that you're going to the game tonight, so you might have a thing or two to yell to him at the game.


why in the world would a "great fan of Sheed" yell at him? Not everyone here wants to stew in bitterness.

STOMP


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Not everyone here wants to stew in bitterness.
> 
> STOMP


It sounds to me from this quote like Sheed has some bitterness issues of his own about the Blazers. 

For the record, the Blazers were 21-24 when Sheed was traded. This year's team was 26-19 after 45 games.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW, just a little reality check.

NOBODY outside of Portland ever thought Sheed had the talent to be the next Duncan. He wasn't seen on that level at North Carolina, nor with Washington, nor is he seen that way with Detroit. That is just an absurd excuse people come up with to justify their bitterness.

Let's all flame Clyde for not being Jordan. Let's flame Roy for not being Kobe. It would make just as much sense!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Let's flame Roy for not being Kobe.


I'd be more likely to praise Roy for not being Kobe.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

crandc said:


> I'd be more likely to praise Roy for not being Kobe.


Or more like praise Roy for being better then Kobe.



Hey STOMP, did someone pee in your cornflakes this morning? You okay dude?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

mook said:


> More likely somebody ASKED him what he thought about the Blazers and he gave his honest, half-hearted assessment.


Uh, no. It's more likely he went out of his way to minimize what the Blazers have accomplished this year, and to remind us that they were stupid to trade him. Every "honest" observer of the NBA has acknowledged the surprising performance of the Blazers and pointed out that they are well are their way to elite status. (See my signature lines below)

Wallace, however, takes the opportunity to bash the Blazers. He's as much of a punk and a jerk as he always was in Portland, and I'm thrilled that he's no longer with us.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Resume said:


> Hey STOMP, did someone pee in your cornflakes this morning? You okay dude?


Thanks so much for your genuine concern but I'm the same happy/lucky guy as ever. Having read some of your posts it doesn't seem we share much in common on what we enjoy or the way we view things, so it doesn't surprise me that you'd take my stuff the wrong way. I'm just not an angry fan who takes my stress out by bashing players. I don't need to invent senarios where so and so is not living up to my unrealistic expectations so as to get my anger on. But good for you to have found a hobby.

STOMP


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

100% accurate statement by Rasheed.

Despite recent progress we are several years late from where it was implied we'd be in achievement back when they decided to start over. This points out how wide the gap is between us now and where we need to be before we are worthy of a moderate degree of respect.

_The Blazers' best record with Wallace was 59-23 in 1999-2000, meaning they'd have to go 31-3 the rest of the season to meet his approval._

I see no dis-respect at all in Rasheed's words.

Facts are facts.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Who cares what Sheed has to say?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> _The Blazers' best record with Wallace was 59-23 in 1999-2000, meaning they'd have to go 31-3 the rest of the season to meet his approval._
> 
> I see no dis-respect at all in Rasheed's words.
> 
> Facts are facts.


That being said, I sure would have been interested to see Rasheed's record with the Hawks, had he not been dealt to the Pistons.

In other words, it takes a village.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

A) Technically he's correct in what he said, but it's all relative. Seeing as we're the youngest team in the league and are still universally considered one of the surprises in the league, I think you could actually make the case that they have done something, but not as far as the playoffs are concerned. 

2) He could have said it in a much more politically correct way, but then he wouldn't be Rasheed Wallace.

D) Life goes on.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Just ask the basketball the question. Remember, the ball don't lie.:biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Rasheed Wallace didn't lead Portland to a championship.
Rasheed Wallace was never as good or better than Duncan, who was the best player in the game.
Rasheed Wallace didn't talk to reporters.
Rasheed Wallace smoked marijuana.

If anything, he deserves much more vitriol. The fans who attack him at every turn are being very generous, if anything. The above list of crimes is basically every cardinal sin an athlete can committ (to certain fans). I don't need to remind you that failing to win a title shows a defect in character (the one he won in Detroit doesn't count; he got lucky/was carried/cheated). And smoking marijuana is illegal.

God, I hate Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> The above list of crimes is basically every cardinal sin an athlete can committ (to certain fans).


Your list of supposed "crimes" doesn't mention any of the things that most Blazer fans despise about Wallace, and it ignores almost every incident that made him notorious in Portland. But I'm sure that was just an oversight on your part.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> BTW, just a little reality check.
> 
> NOBODY outside of Portland ever thought Sheed had the talent to be the next Duncan. He wasn't seen on that level at North Carolina, nor with Washington, nor is he seen that way with Detroit. That is just an absurd excuse people come up with to justify their bitterness.


http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...a/nba/nbacom/tnt/inside/tnt_inside_080110.asx

Go to the 11:33 point in this Video and it should be clear that *some* people outside of Portland thought so. No bitterness on my side, nothing absurd about it. Rasheed had all the talent in the world but never had the heart, brain or guts to really take advantage of it.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Your list of supposed "crimes" doesn't mention any of the things that most Blazer fans despise about Wallace


"Most" Blazers fans _don't_ despise Wallace. Just you, me and a few other right-thinkers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

andalusian said:


> Go to the 11:33 point in this Video and it should be clear that *some* people outside of Portland thought so. No bitterness on my side, nothing absurd about it. Rasheed had all the talent in the world but never had the heart, brain or guts to really take advantage of it.


Yeah no bitterness from a guy who earlier in the thread claimed _"What a sorry waste he is."_

I grew up in Winston Salem rooting for the Demon Deacons. I thought that Dicky V's #1 rated HS player would dismantle my fav team... but this Timmy D guy more then held his own. I couldn't believe it, but the unrated guy from the Virgin Islands was in fact clearly the better player. Being bigger, longer, and having hands big enough to palm the ball like a grapefruit have there advantages that have held throughout their college and pro matchups. He was so decidedly better that by his Soph year the Warriors were publicly begging him to declare despite having Sheed and several other well thought of prospects to choose from. The next year the same scenario played out with the Sixers holding the #1 pick with Iverson in the draft.

I don't know what basis someone would come to the conclution that a player should be better then they are. I think it's a pretty futile thing to argue and impossible to really prove. You might as well make the argument that everyone has the potential to be better then they are. I think it's far more reasonable to evaluate players for what they've actually shown.

STOMP


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

STOMP said:


> Yeah no bitterness from a guy who earlier in the thread claimed _"What a sorry waste he is."_


Yes. I claimed he was a waste of a talent. What does this have to do with being bitter? I care not that Sheed was traded. I was happy that he was, I was tired of the drama on and off the court. I do not feel upset about the fact that he caught lightning in a bottle and managed to win a ring. I still think that his career is a waste of his talent. He had all the tools to be an amazing player - fast, strong, long and amazing basketball skills - post moves, long range shooting, fantastic defense - but he managed to show it in tiny bits, only and never dominated the way his tools and skills allowed him to. 

If this is not a waste of his talents, I do not know what is.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> He's right though. We had 1.5 great months of basketball, but now we are back to below average.
> We barely beat the Bulls bench. At home.


The Warriors LOST to that bench. At home. Maybe "that bench" is better than "those starters."


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

mook said:


> so do you think Rasheed actively sought out this reporter, grabbed him by the jacket, and shouted, "Write this down! They haven't done anything. They went on a little win streak, but when they have a better record than when I was there, that's when they'll have done something."
> 
> somehow I doubt that. if anything, he gets criticized for speaking too little to the press. more likely somebody ASKED him what he thought about the Blazers and he gave his honest, half-hearted assessment. if I asked you about the weather in Portland, and you said it was rainy, would I be right for shrieking that you always complain about Portland's weather?
> 
> ...


9-32??? Don't you mean 13-20?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

andalusian said:


> Pretty much right on the money. Good lord, this guy could have been mentioned in the same breath as Tim Duncan if he was anywhere near as dedicated and under control. Instead he was lucky to catch the perfect storm when the Kobe/Shaq melodrama hit high-notes and will go down in history as the guy a poor man's Dennis Rodman - technical fouls king and nowhere near the hardware Rodman has to show for his antics.
> 
> What a sorry waste he is.


Sheed won a title with the Pistons in 2004 and everyone from Rip to Chauncey to Larry Brown said they did it because of Sheed. A waste? Hardly. I was at he game tonight and the crowd was full of people with Rasheed jerseys and they all love him.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Resume said:


> Good points. If Sheed would have put the bong down, studied the game and actually tried to be the best he could be... who knows how much better then Tim Duncan he could have been. Derrick Coleman


Derrick Coleman didn't win a title. Sheed has been to the Finals twice. He may go again this year. The Pistons looked great tonight.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Just curious is all.
> 
> I know you're a great fan of Sheed, and that you're going to the game tonight, so you might have a thing or two to yell to him at the game.


I love Sheed but he was the enemy tonight. Was weird not being able to root for him.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

andalusian said:


> I do not feel upset about the fact that he caught lightning in a bottle and managed to win a ring


I hate him also. Therefore I, too, chalk him playing a huge role in his team dominating their way to a championship up to luck, as well.




> I still think that his career is a waste of his talent. He had all the tools to be an amazing player - fast, strong, long and amazing basketball skills - post moves, long range shooting, fantastic defense


Anyone with great athleticism _should_ be the top player in the game. The fact that Wallace was merely an excellent player and not the best player in the game (as Duncan was, as Garnett was) clearly demonstrates that he never tried to be successful.

Drexler had all the tools to be as good as Jordan -- fast, explosive, creative, great vertical, great mid-range shot, decent perimeter shot. The fact that he wasn't as good as Jordan proves he was a loser who never tried hard. There were games where he was Jordan-like. That shows that he could have been Jordan if he tried.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

If anyone watched the ESPN highlights of the game they showed that quote from Rasheed then one of the ESPN dudes was like "Or blow a 15 point lead in the fourth during the Conference finals oh I'm sorry..." HAHAHAHHAHA priceless.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

SportsCenter just dissed Sheed.

They read Sheed's quote: "they haven't done anything. They went on a little win streak, but when they have a better record than when I was there, that's when they'll have done something." and then the commentator quipped "or if they blow a 15 pt lead in the 4th quarter of the Western Conference Finals."

Figured the haters would love to hear that.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I hate him also. Therefore I, too, chalk him playing a huge role in his team dominating their way to a championship up to luck, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of which, what is up with this Joel guy?

I can't see any reason he shouldn't be just as good a shooter as Dirk. In fact, I bet he IS as good as Dirk, and just refuses to do it during games just to make Blazer fans miserable!

That rotten little sneak........:azdaja:


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

It sucks as a Blazer fan, but Sheed backed up his talk tonight. We'll see him next season with Oden and some new players and hopefully shut him up. Sadly he does have scoreboard on the Blazers tonight.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

craigehlo said:


> It sucks as a Blazer fan, *but Sheed backed up his talk tonight.* We'll see him next season with Oden and some new players and hopefully shut him up. Sadly he does have scoreboard on the Blazers tonight.


Yes, those 9 pts and 6 boards while being abused by Aldridge sure proved his point.

Sheed is yesterday. I'll at least agree to move forward from this waste of talent. The only reason he is relevant is because he says outrageous things.

His 13/7 stats are certainly worth his $12.5 million salary. :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

andalusian said:


> Yes. I claimed he was a waste of a talent. What does this have to do with being bitter? I care not that Sheed was traded. I was happy that he was, I was tired of the drama on and off the court. I do not feel upset about the fact that he caught lightning in a bottle and managed to win a ring. I still think that his career is a waste of his talent. He had all the tools to be an amazing player - fast, strong, long and amazing basketball skills - post moves, long range shooting, fantastic defense - but he managed to show it in tiny bits, only and never dominated the way his tools and skills allowed him to.
> 
> If this is not a waste of his talents, I do not know what is.


The quote was... "What a sorry waste he is"... not his talent, him. That still seems a very bitter thing to say about someone not living up to your imagined level of play. 

Obviously you've been on an emotional rollercoaster regarding Sheed. Heck you described your feelings regarding his trade from Portland as "not caring" & "happy" & "tired of the drama." Somehow you've come to a point where you can overlook/degrade the many amazing things he has achieved, to focus on a fantasy where he could have been all things good on the basketball court... and then you get upset about this fantasy world not becoming reality??? Sorry but back here in reality land, Tim Duncan always was the decidedly better player with physical advantages/skills on Sheed. KG probably has even more skills and athletic ability then Duncan. Webber too (pre knee surgeries). Dirk, Jermaine, Brand were all granted basketball skills/tools at least on par with Sheed. There has been a lot of other pretty decent players during Sheed's era of NBA hoops... MJ to Dwight Howard... yet somehow Sheed should have been able to dominate? I just don't see that as possible. 

I view him as the same way I did his freshman year in college. A very good team player who, warts and all, is an overall positive. When he came to Portland in a swap for Strictland, I viewed it as a great move for the club. I was happy for the front court talent but could understand why Washington was willing to part with him... they had Weber. When Portland traded him, I wasn't upset that the club had moved him, I didn't like what they moved him for. I was sure that it was a poor move from both the talent and team chemistry aspects and that the club was headed to the bottom of the league. I was also sure that an already very good Detroit team would benefit from adding another very good team player. They still are. 

Anyone know how many Techs he has this year? 3 minutes on google didn't reveal it to me, but I know that they're down.

STOMP


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

STOMP said:


> The quote was... "What a sorry waste he is"... not his talent, him. That still seems a very bitter thing to say about someone not living up to your imagined level of play.


Given that it was in the context of a post that described how he had the talent to be as dominant as the gold standard for the position, I assumed it was clear. Forgive me for assuming this was clear. Apparently, I erred in my impression that when it came right after the discussion about the talent and what he will be remembered for instead of his talent - it will be understood. 



STOMP said:


> Obviously you've been on an emotional rollercoaster regarding Sheed. Heck you described your feelings regarding his trade from Portland as "not caring" & "happy" & "tired of the drama."


Thanks for the analysis, Doc. Will that be $300? Can we have a pillow on the sofa next time?

It was my opinion that Sheed had the talent to be as dominant as Duncan and did not, and that this is a waste. The same can be said of other players, but since we just so happened to speak about Sheed - I (by mistake, apparently) - only brought him into the conversation.

I still maintain that he had the talent to be a lot better than what he have done - and as such it is a waste of his talent. If this somehow puts me in the "bitter" category in your book - so be it. I can not control how you perceive my opinions.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Rashweed Wallace is an *******. I think he lost his mind somewhere on I-5 between Seattle and Portland when he and Damon stumbled out of a smoke-filled car with joints in their hands. His game is just as undisciplined, unfocused, and marijuana-tainted as his feeble mind.
> 
> Smoke another joint, Rashweed. I can't wait to hear the next brilliant thing you have to say.


first of all, there nothing wrong with smoking marijuana. you sure sound like the disgruntled conservative that you are...

second, i love players who are controversial and bring some excitement to the game. if everyone was a choir boy i wouldn't enjoy watching so much. sheed is my favorite player and probably always will be.


no reason for people to get upset over something like this. just take it as another sheed'ism, have a laugh, and keep it moving.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ryanjend22 said:


> no reason for people to get upset over something like this. just take it as another sheed'ism, have a laugh, and keep it moving.


This is far too serious to "laugh off."


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> first of all, there nothing wrong with smoking marijuana. you sure sound like the disgruntled conservative that you are...


Yeah, only disgruntled conservatives see anything wrong with using mind-altering drugs. Party on, Wayne.

No wonder you are such a fan of Rashweed.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> Yeah, only disgruntled conservatives see anything wrong with using mind-altering drugs.


I agree. Most responsible people understand that only losers take mind-altering drugs like alcohol.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> I agree. Most responsible people understand that only losers take mind-altering drugs like alcohol.


Sarcasim?

I think so, but I can't tell.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Pot, Kettle.
> 
> barfo


Frying pan, Fire?


Oh I like this game. :biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> Sarcasim?
> 
> I think so, but I can't tell.


I guess. The idea of marijuana being dismissed as irresponsible in a culture in which alcohol consumption is so wide-spread and accepted seems silly.

(I don't use marijuana, and I rarely drink. In case anyone thinks this is defense of my own behaviour.)


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> I agree. Most responsible people understand that only losers take mind-altering drugs like alcohol.


Didn't say that was any better, did I? I'd prefer Blazer players not be drunks or potheads. To argue that there's nothing wrong with either is pathetic.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> Didn't say that was any better, did I? I'd prefer Blazer players not be drunks or potheads. To argue that there's nothing wrong with either is pathetic.


To imply that anyone who does marijuana is a "pothead" (equivalent to "drunks") is pretty silly and irrational.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

When Oliver Cromwell ruled England, he outlawed bear-baiting.

It wasn't because the practice was cruel to the bear - but because he was informed the crowds seemed to be having a good time. Puritan logic.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Frying pan, Fire?
> 
> 
> Oh I like this game. :biggrin:


It's fan-tastic!

barfo


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> I agree. Most responsible people understand that only losers take mind-altering drugs like alcohol.


oh puh-lease...

i don't really drink at all, but i want to "take" some alcohol and alter my mind right now just in spite of how dumb you guys sound. whats wrong with a 'live and let live' philosophy? i just don't get it. unless their harming someone else, whats your beef?

sheed somehow managed years of all-star status, and a championship he played a major part in, as a marijuana smoker. he has maintained his marriage and his family. he's a millionaire. doesn't really equate to a loser in my book. nor would i use such a label for the many successful, RESPONSIBLE, people i have met in my travels who have in the past, or currently use, marijuana. lawyers, doctors, you name it.

every time i hear this type of dumbness i can't help but grin. its so closed-minded and ignorant.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> oh puh-lease...
> 
> i don't really drink at all, but i want to "take" some alcohol and alter my mind right now just in spite of how dumb you guys sound. whats wrong with a 'live and let live' philosophy? i just don't get it. unless their harming someone else, whats your beef?
> 
> every time i hear this type of dumbness i can't help but grin. its so closed-minded and ignorant.


I grinned when I read Minstrel's post, but not as much as I grinned when I read your post. 

Minstel might not have meant his post to be taken quite so literally.

barfo


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

barfo said:


> I grinned when I read Minstrel's post, but not as much as I grinned when I read your post.
> 
> Minstel might not have meant his post to be taken quite so literally.
> 
> barfo


eh, happy to assist in your smile.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i dont get why marijuana is illegal, and alcohol, and cigarettes are legal. Alcohol kills people from drunk driving, to alcohol poisoning. and cigarettes kill people over time. why would something that gets diagnosed to people as a medicine be illegal? why is something that help prevents cancer illegal? it is easier to drive under the influence of marijuana, then it is to drive under the influence of alcohol.

im not against any of those, im with ryan...we should let others live how they want and not control there lives. when its obvious that its not hurting anyone.

yes i do smoke, but you only live once, i mise will have fun right?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

ryanjend22 said:


> every time i hear this type of dumbness i can't help but grin. its so closed-minded and ignorant.


oic


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Sheed can be a douch because he is a douch sometimes. Weed has nothing to do with his personality flaws. I know for a fact a few of the baby Blazers smoke weed at times. Doesnt belittle anything they have accomplished.


----------

